# Shooting furniture on white seemless



## MikeAldrich (Jun 13, 2014)

So, I've been having some frustration shooting some furniture on white  seemless.  Some of the collections I've been shooting have been worse  than others but basically the darker stuff is reflecting a lot of light  off it.  If I were leaving these images on the white seemless  backgrounds it would be so much of an issue, but I'm pulling the product  off the background and setting it into another.  the result is very  unnatural when image is put in the new background.  The last group I  photographed, I had to put black moving blankets around the item to  block out the reflections.  It worked alright but it was a pain in the  butt and I still wasn't able to get rid of all the reflections in the  areas I wanted.  There has to be an easier way, would it make sense to shoot on black seemless for these type of items.  It seems to only be this finish that is giving me problems so far.

This is a sample of my issues and solutions.  The side of the dresser and the top were white so I added in the blankets to get rid of the reflection.




Here is the end result.  You can still see the reflection along the bottom of the front side and a little of the bottom left side.



I'd love to hear any suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 13, 2014)

What are you using for lights/modifiers ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 13, 2014)

Add more contrast to that section? Slightly darken it too.


----------



## MikeAldrich (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> What are you using for lights/modifiers ?
> 
> Cheers, Don



Hey Don, I'm using Impact strobes with softboxes.


----------



## runnah (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd almost use a medium gray so you get less cast off.


----------



## Don Kondra (Jun 13, 2014)

MikeAldrich said:


> Don Kondra said:
> 
> 
> > What are you using for lights/modifiers ?
> ...



How big are the soft boxes ?

I find the larger the better 

Can you give us a step back shot of your setup ?

If the side of that cabinet is "white" you are either blowing it out or your light is at the wrong angle.

Do you have enough heads to light the background separately ?

Cheers, Don


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 13, 2014)

Why not use grey or black?


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Kondra said:


> MikeAldrich said:
> 
> 
> > Don Kondra said:
> ...


Yep. Ideally, your softboxes should be somewhat bigger than the furniture you are wanting to shoot.

You would likely do better putting large diffusion panels between your lights and the furniture instead of using softboxes.


----------

